# Sage DB: A bunch of questions to start a conversation - Filter, Shower, Pre-infusion etc.



## dsimeone77 (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi all

My current set up is as follows:

Sage DB, naked portafilter (sage own), Baratza Sette Wi, IMS B702TCh28.5E filter and Rhinowares 58.4 Tamper.

I tend to use lighter roasted speciality coffee from Origin and Hasbean and particularly like natural stuff.

I have a couple of questions particularly to Sage DB users, as I am getting used to my new machine (upgraded from a Gaggia Classic in January):

- Does the pre-infusion improve the espresso? I have tried with and without and am struggling to see a huge difference? If so how long do you pre-infuse for?

- Do you have a standard set up for shots; run time, temperature, pre-infuse time etc?

- What baskets do you use? I upgraded to the IMS B702TCh28.5E to avoid 18.5g shots sticking to the screen but is this basket too big?

- Do you have any tips about how to get shots more consistent? With my GC I was getting more consistency (possibly becuase I was more used to it)?

- have you upgraded your shower screens and has this made a difference?

Thanks so much in advance and I am looking forward to being a part of the forum


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

dsimeone77 said:


> - Does the pre-infusion improve the espresso? I have tried with and without and am struggling to see a huge difference? If so how long do you pre-infuse for?
> 
> This is tricky to answer - I've seen people go both ways so it'll probably just depend on people end up settling. I've tended to use pre-infusion for 7 secs, that's just where I fell in the end.
> 
> ...


----------



## dsimeone77 (Feb 7, 2020)

@jlarkin Thanks for the reply, very helpful. I guess I need to play around a bit more before I feel like I know the machine.

On the shower screens I have seen quite a few people upgrading to an IMS competition or nanotech which seems to have some positive results, but so far not really enough to convince me that it is a must.

?


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

LjubljanaI just use the standard pre infuse, keep meaning to have a play but never got around to it!

Tend to knock the temp up or down here and there, but to be honest haven't noticed the difference in the cup if I go for 93 or 95,

I find the DB very consistent, maybe more so than my old R58. Once dialed in get pretty much the same out in the same time for the duration of a bag. Def means my prep is consistent I guess, but never had and issue (also the niche is super easy to dial in)

Still using the stock screen, have seen no issue to upgrade although may be tempted just because I could, but not enough reports of improved performance.

My only nag with the DB is the auto switch off. If I was in for a while would leave the Rocket on for most of the morning, although it doesn't take long to warm up (generally good to go by the time I have prepped) always have to warm the cups as it doesn't get hot enough!

Love the machine though, and for the 600 I paid for it it's a margin.

Are you getting decent pours with the naked or seeing alot of channeling?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You could have tried using 17g in the Sage basket. I see 18.5 being maybe too much for the Sage basket, marginally. Less weight means finer grind so increasing dose may not do what is expected. I've heard of people using 20 odd in it. An option but grinds expansion room will be limited. May be desirable may not.

When you buy baskets take no notice of the stated capacity especially when using them in a Sage machine. For similar shaped baskets compare height with the Sage one. If the same then they will hold more or less the same. If taller they will need more grinds. You may be working so low that this is causing you problems.

When I bought my DB some one said that there are so many variations available it could keep me busy for a very long time. 100% correct so just leave the machine as it comes and learn to use it. Play later. There is nothing wrong with the default settings. If you can manage to stick to the same bean you will learn more about coffee brewing in the long term.

No way will I swear to it but I do feel that the shower screen I use does help with sticking. Might be because it finishes up concave when fitted. I also concluded it reduces the dose a bit. It does trap a lot of grinds that might go back into the machine.

You say nothing about how you work. How you use the grinder or how you control shots or what grinder or tamping pressure. That area can be a problem for any machine. In some ways the best way for others to help is to post a video of the entire process starting with grinds going into the basket and ending with the flow out viewing the base of the filter basket in your case as you have a bottomless portafilter. Sound helps check shot time.

Infusion is intended to result in a more evenly wetted out puck before full pressure is applied. That will tend to even out initial grinds expansion and etc. It will also change extraction by some amount. Might be undetectable but a lot of the very dark flow occurs during infusion and only be visible via a bottomless portafilter.

John

-


----------



## dsimeone77 (Feb 7, 2020)

thanks all for your replies. I guess I still need to play around a bit more!


----------

